# We Both Cheated, can this mariage be saved??



## nfbillsfan (Sep 29, 2010)

Admittedly, I had the first affair. When my husband found out he did not want to leave me. Instead, he went out and had an affair of his own. Now, we are trying to work things out. On the surface things seem fine, but deep down I know we are both facing distrust with each other. Has anyone ever been through this, can it work??


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Sure it can, long as you guys both own up to what you did... address why you did it ( him having a fair as "revenge" isn't a good reason, but you might as move past that now). Forgiveness is easy, trust is much more arduous. What will he think if you are 10 minutes late when being out? How will you look at him if he gets a text on his phone in the middle of the night?

You both, if you are both willing to can actually come out stronger as a couple in the end, as long as you are able to painstankingly work it out.


----------



## Tanelornpete (Feb 2, 2010)

Sure you can, as long as both of you are willing to do the work necessary to recover - and, I might add, do the work necessary to create a situation in which a repeat performance is a ridiculous option.

It can be done.


----------

